# Unsolicited Query



## Bud Wiser (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello,

Enclosed in this post you will please find my introduction, an approximately 70-80 wordcount statement announcing my membership on this board.  I feel it is a timely and necessary account that not only introduces the reader to a new poster, but the poster to the board membership.

Hope you find this of interest.  I can furnish more, in whole or in part, upon request. 

Thanking you for your attention and consideration, I am,

Sincerely Yours
*Bud Wiser*


----------



## ArlenOrobono (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forums!
I hope you enjoy your stay .


----------



## rumpole40k (Feb 27, 2008)

LOL.  I've sent a number of those in my time!  Welcome.


----------



## Shinn (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi there Bud and welcome to Writing Forums


----------



## Linton Robinson (Feb 27, 2008)

is there such a thing as a solicited query?

Just joshin, welcome Mr Wiser


----------



## Nickie (Feb 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Lost in Some Story (Feb 28, 2008)

We have no room for your query at this time. 



Welcome. 

Lost


----------



## Bud Wiser (Feb 28, 2008)

Thank you for your reply with hopes for further collaboration.

My popping in will be infrequent, but I will have my opinions on the writing racket.  I've been around the writer's block from all directions, leaving me - if nothing else - an older and wiser Bud.

:-&


----------



## Non Serviam (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for your query!  It was an interesting read, and though we won't be paying you any money for it, please do send us your next.


----------



## Sam (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome. 

Sam.


----------



## Bud Wiser (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks all for the kind words.

/"The best of luck to you elsewhere."


----------



## Ty_lol (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice to meet you.  Welcome to the forum.


----------

